# English Magazines??



## nina874 (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok I know it is sad and I should really be reading something with literary worth, but I do love relaxing with my mags. I get house type ones on subscription here and they are my ultimate no think wind down mechanism, how available is trash reading material in Malaga?

I know that you can get newspapers but they just depress me!


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

nina874 said:


> Ok I know it is sad and I should really be reading something with literary worth, but I do love relaxing with my mags. I get house type ones on subscription here and they are my ultimate no think wind down mechanism, how available is trash reading material in Malaga?
> 
> I know that you can get newspapers but they just depress me!


There are magazines available, but at a premium. Have you thought of taking out a subscription and paying for it to be sent to you?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

I love my house and interiors magazines as well Nina!! Although I get a couple from time to time from the UK, there is an excellent selection here in Spain also - and if its something that interests you, then I would pick up some here - it's great for expanding your vocab because you're learning whilst reading something that interests you!

There are websites which deliver UK subscriptions to Spain as well - have a google.:ranger:


Tallulah.x


----------



## nina874 (Mar 13, 2010)

Tallulah said:


> I love my house and interiors magazines as well Nina!! Although I get a couple from time to time from the UK, there is an excellent selection here in Spain also - and if its something that interests you, then I would pick up some here - it's great for expanding your vocab because you're learning whilst reading something that interests you!
> 
> There are websites which deliver UK subscriptions to Spain as well - have a google.:ranger:
> 
> ...




I never thought of transfering my subscriptions, doh 

Good point about the vocab, again something that I hadnt thought about, lets face it I mainly read them to look at the pictures anyway, so I could live with not uderstanding all of the text - well any of it, to start off with at least


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> I love my house and interiors magazines as well Nina!! Although I get a couple from time to time from the UK, there is an excellent selection here in Spain also - and if its something that interests you, then I would pick up some here - it's great for expanding your vocab because you're learning whilst reading something that interests you!
> 
> There are websites which deliver UK subscriptions to Spain as well - have a google.:ranger:
> 
> ...


I agree with Tallulah, there are loads to choose from here, and whilst I realise that a magazine in Spanish is not as relaxing as one in English, it's a good opportunity to learn a bit of vocab. They are quite pricey in general. This one is cheaper though 
http://www.casadiez.es/.
Ah, and I just remembered they may have this kind of magazine in your local library - they do in mine!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

nina874 said:


> Ok I know it is sad and I should really be reading something with literary worth, but I do love relaxing with my mags. I get house type ones on subscription here and they are my ultimate no think wind down mechanism, how available is trash reading material in Malaga?
> 
> I know that you can get newspapers but they just depress me!


Down here on the Costa, I used to see a few free English magazines, Costa Life, Costa Kids and there was one with articles in Spanish and English, called Absolute Marbella. As it name suggests, it was a huge, glossy Ab Fab type magazine with celebrities from Marbella society. I have seen them in some of the shops where they distribute the local English language newspapers. 

Another magazine, which is specificially for expats, is Life Times (which sounds like it might be religious but it isnt!). When it was launched they phoned me up and sent 3 months subscription free, though I didnt particularly want it! I just dont get time to read things like that any more apart from when I am travelling.

Caz.I


----------



## nina874 (Mar 13, 2010)

Brilliant news about the freebie mags, and I like the thought of the ones that let you know what is going on in the community, it will all help when we get over there!

My mags are like sleeping tablets, I snuggle in bed and after a few pages I am nodding off, it doesnt work with books, cos I get hooked in and then I have to finish the blummin thing, kind of counter productive really!


----------

